# $100.00 70's Stingray in Craigslist SF Bay Area, better hurry.



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2021)

Schwinn Stingray 70's - bicycle parts - by owner - bike sale
					

Bike been in storage, no longer interested in keeping. need lots of small work like flat tires and rust cleaning. Bike always rode great. orginal 1970's bike



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2021)

posted 5 hours ago. in San Francisco. it is in the bike parts section. 

I hate San Francisco.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 27, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> posted 5 hours ago. in San Francisco. it is in the bike parts section.
> 
> I hate San Francisco.



Not as much as I hate Fremont though…LOL


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 27, 2021)

I live 6 miles from the house I grew up in .. I am no fan of Fremont either.  🙂


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 28, 2021)

it is gone now.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> posted 5 hours ago. in San Francisco. it is in the bike parts section.
> 
> I hate San Francisco.




Hate San Francisco????? WHY on earth WHY?

it's the Go-to place in California for FREE SHOPPING!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 29, 2021)

there are many great reasons to hate San Francisco. much more important than the crime itself, is the city government that allows it.


----------

